# Looking For Swift Sundance Curtains



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Has anyone who owns a Swift Sundance 590 changed their curtains, as i have in a previous van. If so i am looking for a pair of curtains to draw over the top bunk when it is not in use. The colour is gold and has a self coloured square design with a further square inside that design, the fabric is called Delta. The reason i am asking is there is some damage to the pair that are currently there.


----------

